

Google on hiring spree - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/biztech/google-on-hiring-spree/2008/01/24/1201025047908.html

======
marcus
At least mention in the title that they are only talking about their
Australian division which is less than 200 people or about 1%-2% of their
employees.

I read the title and assumed they changed their minds on their new slower
hiring policy they announced when they realized it is cutting into their
margins.

